# OFF רעיון מדליק למתנות לאורחים



## ronitvas (3/5/12)

OFF רעיון מדליק למתנות לאורחים 
לחתונה קטנה....
כמובן שאפשר ליצור עוגיות בחותכנים קצת יותר מתאימים לנושא חתונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




תהנו


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (4/5/12)

יואו זה אדיר! 
נראה לי ממש חמוד למסיבת רווקות\רווקים.

אבל לקרוא לזה עוגייה...זה בגודל של הפנים של הבנים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ממש אדיר! תודה =]


----------



## ronitvas (4/5/12)

וזה שהם קבלו רק חצי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה


----------



## קטי אמנית האיפור (4/5/12)

מצרפת עוד רעיון מדליק לאורחים..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עוגה על מקל !
מנה אישית לכל אורח

יש קבוצה בפייסבוק "מתוקים מיוחדים לכל אירוע"

ממש מגניב


----------



## m e i t u l (4/5/12)

זה נראה מאוד יפה... 
השאלה אם זה טעים...


----------



## ronitvas (4/5/12)

את יכולה לקרוא בפוסט שלי.... 
לא יודעת איך הטעם, אבל פה הן ממש לא משהו, בלשון המעטה....
למרות שלאחרונה יצאו כל מיני מכשירים שאופים את העוגה בצורת עיגול, ואז זה כבר יותר טעים


----------



## m e i t u l (5/5/12)

בקיצור, צריך לבדוק את הטעם לפני שמחליטים 
תודה!


----------



## ronitvas (5/5/12)

מומלץ בחום 
בהצלחה


----------



## קטי אמנית האיפור (5/5/12)

מה הכוונה "לא משהו" ...?


----------



## ronitvas (5/5/12)

הי קטי 
כפי שכתבתי בפוסט....
מה שעושים פה, לוקחים עוגת טורט רגילה אפויה. מפוררים אותה ומכניסים פנימה butter-cream שזה המון סוכר וחמאה. זה קרם שאישית אני לא אוהבת.
למרות שמשתמשים עם חמאה, זה נטעם כמו העוגות פרווה של פעם.
והמרקם של זה ממש לא נעים. את חלקם ממש לא יכולתי לבלוע (וראיתי שגם אחרים זורקים לפח....)
שוב, זה מה שאני ניסיתי - בכמה וכמה אירועים....
יכול להיות שלאחרים זה יהיה טעים. 
ואת האמת, אני בטוחה שבארץ זה יהיה יותר טוב


----------



## קטי אמנית האיפור (6/5/12)

במה שפירסמתי יש מרכיבים שונים 
אני מכירה
ויש שם עוגת טורט וממרח שוקולד


מאוד טעים )))))


----------



## pipidi (6/5/12)

זה לא יכול לעבוד על כדורי שוקולד? 
כאלה עם ביסקוויט וכו... ?


----------



## ronitvas (6/5/12)

זה מה שאני עשיתי 
הכנתי כדורי שוקולד רגילים, רק טחנתי את הביסקוויטים - שיהיה מרקם חלק.
הקפאתי את הכדורים. השחלתי על המקל, טבלתי בשוקולד וקישטתי.
לפירוט מלא, את מוזמנת להיכנס לבלוג


----------



## pipidi (6/5/12)

נשמע ונראה מעולה. אני אוהבת כדורי שוקולד 
אני אוהבת אותם יותר דווקא עם הביסקוויטים צ'אנקיים יותר.


----------



## קטי אמנית האיפור (5/5/12)

טעים מאוד, פצצת שוקולד...לא יהיה טעים ?


----------



## simplicity83 (6/5/12)

יש גם מכשיר מיוחד לזה 
הוא נראה כמו טוסטר משולשים, אבל יש בו מקום לכדורים. 
מכניסים בלילה רגילה של עוגה בחושה וזה תופח לכדורים אווריריים וטעימים. 
זה לא כ"כ טעים כשמכינים את זה ביד ואז באמת צריך לפורר עוגה וליצור ממנה מחדש כדורים עם תוספת פרוסטינג שהיא כמעט תמיד מתוקה נורא. 

אם מישהי נדלקה על הרעיון, אפשר להזמין את הטוסטר מארה"ב ואז זה יוצא טעים וקל להכנה, מנסיון. 
זה נקרא cake pops ויש בלוג שלם של מישהי בשם bakerella שמכינה המון פופס מדהימים!!


----------



## IMphoenix (7/5/12)

תגידי.... 
יש לך מושג במקרה אם זה כמו העוגיות האווריריות הקטנות שהיו מוכרים בדוכן בדיזינגוף סנטר פעם?

כי זה נשמע ככה


----------



## simplicity83 (8/5/12)

אני לא זוכרת למה את מתכוונת אבל זה נשמע שווה


----------



## Pixelss (8/5/12)

אני מהמרת שאת מדברת 
על הפנקייקים ההולנדים הקטנים שהיו מוכרים ביריד האוכל של הסנטר.
לא יודעת אם זה מה שדיברו עליו פה אבל הם בהחלט שווים בטירוף.


----------



## ronitvas (8/5/12)

לא.... 
אחרי שהתחיל הטירוף של ה- cake-pops התחילו להוציא כל מיני מכשירים מגניבים ליצירת הכדורים, כעוגה.
אחרי שאופים את הכדורים, נותר רק לקשט.
אני קניתי שני מכשירים מחברות שונות. זה עובד טוב מאוד בכמה פעמים הראשונות ואחר כך מתחיל לזייף - המכשיר לא נסגר כמו שצריך ונוצר פס באמצע או שהכדורים לא סימטריים, המכשיר לא מסוגל לאפות יותר מידי כדורים ואז נשארים עם מלא בלילה וכדומה.
אבל, בהחלט רעיון מדליק.
אגב, עכשיו כבר ראיתי תבניות מיוחדות שמכניסים לתנור הרגיל. זה נראה לי מוצלח יותר, אם כי עדיין לא ניסיתי. אני מחכה שהמחירים ירדו קצת


----------



## Pixelss (8/5/12)

התכוונתי למה ש IMphoenix דיברה עליו 
את מה שאת מדברת עליו אני מכירה בעיקר מבלוגים של אופים בחו"ל.


----------



## ronitvas (8/5/12)




----------



## עינב 81 (7/5/12)

עוד רעיון מדליק לאורחים 
העוגה האישית באמת נראית מדליק!

אני הייתי בחתונה לא מזמן ובא חילקו לאורחים נשיקות שהיה כתוב עליהן את שם הזוג ותודה שבאתם... זה היה מהמם! ראיתי שיש גם דף בפייסבוק "נשיקה מתוקה".
אשמח לעוד המלצות למתנות לאורחים


----------



## ronitvas (7/5/12)

מתנות לאורחים 
אם התקציב שעומד לרשותכם גדול למרכיב הזה של האירוע, אפשר למצוא מלאאאא דברים נחמדים ולא חייבים לעשות לבד.
אם בא לכם לעשות לבד, כי זה חלק מהכיף, גם סבבה.
הייתה פה לא מזמן מישהי שהזמינה שוקולדים בהזמנה אישית (פרלינים)
יש מלא סוגי עוגיות - נשיקות, עוגיות ג'ינג'ר מעוטרות, מקרונז וכדומה.
צעיפים, ריבות, מניפות.... בקיצור, השמיים הם הגבול.
תני יותר פרטים ונוכל להציע הצעות יותר קונקרטיות


----------



## hadaragr (6/5/12)

מגניב!


----------

